# Steil bergab



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

"Öh, nicht schon wieder rauf, dann müssen wir das ja alles wieder runter!", höre ich mich auf Gruppenfahrten öfters sagen. Ernst gemeint.

Bis Anfang des Jahres galt für mich: wo ich grade noch im 1.Gang hochfahre, schiebe ich bergab. Hat sich ein wenig gebessert seit ich unsere Jugendgruppe mitbereue und mir bergab keine Blöße geben will... trotzdem habe ich immer Angst den Abflug zu machen.

1.: Ich habe Angst, über den Lenker zu kippen. Was sich bei Bodenwellen, mit entsprechender Geschwindigkeit genommen, natürlich noch verstärkt. Ich weiß nicht ob mein Sattel zu breit oder meine Beine zu dicht beieinander sind, ich bekommen die Oberschenkel beim besten Willen nicht nach hinten am Sattel vorbei. 
Nun gut, sage ich mir, das Gewicht soll ja eh nicht zu weit nach hinten verlagert werden - ich lege die Oberschenkel auf dem Sattel auf und winkel die Arme weitestmöglich an. Ich habe mir übrigens als 10jähriger den Arm gebrochen, weil ich mit gezogener Vorderbremse über ne Wurzel gefahren bin... als das Vorderrad bei 30 Klamotten wieder Bodenkontakt hatte, blockierte es bereits- Überschlagen.

2.: Bei uns gibt es eine Wachholderheide, die wir alle (mich eingeschlossen, seit neuestem) gerne herabfahren. Inzwischen kenne ich die Ecke und weiß, dass ich im Falle eines abhebenden Hinterrades notfalls ungebremst runterrollen kann. Habe ich einmal gemacht und nen Baum im nächsten Wald geknutscht. Ich fahre aber lieber langsam runter, schon kommt das verhasste ruckelnde Gefühl von unten: die Grashalme, an denen sich die Reifen (VR: Nobby Nic, HR: Smart Sam) festkrallen, reißen. Einmal durch nachfolgende visuelle Komtrolle bestätigt. 
Dieses Gefühl, dass ich bremsen kann wie ich lustig bin, weil die Reifen nicht halten, raubt mir jedes Selbstvertrauen.

Liegt das an mangelnder Erfahrung oder an mangelnder Eignung fürs Biken oder mache ich einfach alles falsch? 
Unser Gruppen"Training" besteht eher aus mehr oder weniger eiligen Feierabendtouren, die Fahrtechnik interessiert keinen - nur mich. Es gibt keinen, ders mir beibringen könnte.

Könnt ihr mir wenigstens Tipps geben? Ich habe vor, bis zum endgültigen Wintereinbruch (btw: hier schneeregnets...) ein wenig Technik zu üben, darf aber kein Geld kosten.


----------



## tombrider (17. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ein Thema namens bergab fahren oder so ähnlich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421714


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin da ganz bei Dir 

Es macht schon viel aus zu wissen, wie die Kiste reagiert, wenn man bremst. Damit das VR blockiert, musst Du allerdings echt schon dran reissen, dies ist mir bis dato noch nicht passiert, eher blockierts mal hinten auf nem etwas technischerem DH.

Mir hat es vie geholfen, da wirklich mein Tempo zu fahren, leicht angezogene VR-Bremse, immer mal leicht angetickte HR Bremsen, ausbalancieren, zur Not absteigen. Immer und immer wieder, auf unterschiedlichstem Boden. Schotter, Wurzel, lose Steine, da hab ichs richtige Bremsen gelernt und tu es immer noch ;-)

Es ist sicherlich ne Kombi aus mangelnder Praxis, zuviel Vorsicht, zuviel Kopfarbeit, langsam bekmme ich nen sichereres Gefüh dafür, was das Bike kann, was ich kann und wo man unterstützend dem Rad noch helfen kann, nicht unter dem Hintern abzuhauen 

Angst is nen schlimmer Ratgeber, das weiss ich nur zu gut. Aber wenn man seie Grenzen immer mal wieder etwas, und wenns nur immer mal nen bissken mehr is, erweitert, wirste bald feststellen, das Du plötzlich Dinge fährst, die Du vorher geschoben hast. Mir ging es noch vorgstern so, als es 2 mal recht steil in eine Senke und anschließend genauso steil wieder aus der Senke rausging....vor nem halben Jahr hätte man mich da durch prügeln können, ich habe geschoben.

Das Selbstbewusstsein und das Vertrauen wächst immer nen Stück mehr, je mehr km Du im Gelände abspulst. Und ich denke auch, lieber ne gesunde Vorsicht, als nen ungesunder Abflug, weil man sich unter Zugzwang sieht.








redlion007 schrieb:


> "Öh, nicht schon wieder rauf, dann müssen wir das ja alles wieder runter!", höre ich mich auf Gruppenfahrten öfters sagen. Ernst gemeint.
> 
> Bis Anfang des Jahres galt für mich: wo ich grade noch im 1.Gang hochfahre, schiebe ich bergab. Hat sich ein wenig gebessert seit ich unsere Jugendgruppe mitbereue und mir bergab keine Blöße geben will... trotzdem habe ich immer Angst den Abflug zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2009)

_Nobbinic...Smartsam...Reifen die nicht halten_...

- Beine auseinander, dann gehen die auch am Sattel vorbei. 
- locker bleiben und nicht übern Lenker fallen, sondern springen*.

* sieht man am Ende von schpytzyos Video (outtakes) ganz gut.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _Nobbinic...Smartsam...Reifen die nicht halten_...
> 
> - Beine auseinander, dann gehen die auch am Sattel vorbei.
> - locker bleiben und nicht übern Lenker fallen, sondern springen.



Hey...sag nix gegen meinen Lieblingsallrounder den Sam!!!!! 

Auf Gras geht allerdigs der Nobby ab wie Schmitz Katze, da kann ich nur immer und immer wieder den Albert in den Ring werfen


----------



## karstb (17. Oktober 2009)

Die Reifenwahl ist eigentlich nebensächlich. Schlechte Reifen muss man allerdings durch gute Fahrtechnik ausgleichen ;-)
Steil bergab fahren ohne hinter den Sattel zu gehen, ist mit einem normalen CC Bike nicht möglich. Vielleicht hilft ein schmalerer Sattel. Ich hatte mal einen Flite Max, zu breit zum Mountainbiken. Dagegen ist ein Vetta Jet oder Selle SLR besser geeignet (115-120mm breit). Und was ganz wichtig ist: Keine Angst vor dem Abgang nach vorne haben. Das muss man einfach mal geübt haben. Am besten mit zunehmenden Schwung in eine Schneewehe reinfahren und nach vorne abspringen. Tut nicht weh! Am Anfang ohne Klickies, danach mit geringer Auslösehärte.
Andere Lösung: Du bist bergauf zu gut und fährst S5 hoch. Dann kann ich auch nicht helfen ;-)


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. Oktober 2009)

Da ich genau die selben Probleme hatte hier die beiden ultimativen Tips :

1. Kauf Dir 'nen schmalen Sattel an dem Du problemlos vorbei kommst.
2. Wenn Problem 1 behoben ist, mach VOR der Abfahrt den Sattel komplett runter (also die Sattelstütze) und üb Deinen Hintern HINTER den Sattel zu bringen und Dich dann generell runter zu ducken.

Alles weitere ist Übungssache. 

P.S.: Ein kürzerer Vorbau kann auch generell viel Sicherheit auf dem Rad bringen.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Da ich genau die selben Probleme hatte hier die beiden ultimativen Tips :
> 
> 1. Kauf Dir 'nen schmalen Sattel an dem Du problemlos vorbei kommst.
> 2. Wenn Problem 1 behoben ist, mach VOR der Abfahrt den Sattel komplett runter (also die Sattelstütze) und üb Deinen Hintern HINTER den Sattel zu bringen und Dich dann generell runter zu ducken.
> ...




Ein kürzerer Vorbau macht die Kiste aber nen stückweg nervöser 

Mit dem Sattel runter sagt man mir auch immer wieder, aber, und da bin und bleib ich bockig, dat muss auch ohne zu üben sein. Ständig an meiner Sattelhöhe rumzufingern is echt nicht meins. Gleiches gilt, wenn man mir sagt "fahr das doch mal mit Deinem Fully"....nutzt mir auch nix, da ich im tiefsten Herzen HT-Maus bin und ich lieber mit meinem HT fahrtechnisch in die Spur kommen möchte 

Es bleibt noch zu erwähnen, das man auch locker mal am Sattel mit den Hosen hängen bleiben kann, daher Vorsicht...meie Assos is da ganz groß drin, so das ich ein mal echt hinten runter musste


----------



## MTB Rider93 (17. Oktober 2009)

Hast du denn nur im Wald bei steilen
Abfahrten Angst oder auch auf der
Straße?
Sonst versuch doch einfach mal ne paar 
Stoppies auf gerader Strecke, das nimmt 
die Angst und du lernst deine VR-Bremse
kontrolliert zu benutzen.


----------



## MTB Rider93 (17. Oktober 2009)

Und zu Sachen Reifen,
ich hasse den Sam, nach 2
Fahrten hatte ich 3 Löcher
obwohl ich nur getourt bin...


----------



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> _sieht man am Ende von schpytzyos Video (outtakes) ganz gut._


_

Himmelherrgott hab ich nen Schreck gekriegt! Das ist genau das wvor ich einen Heidenschiss hab. Was ist, wenn nach dem Absprung kein rettender Busch in Reichweite ist, sondern es mit der gleichen Böschung weitergeht? Dann hat man schnell 5m freien Fall. 
Darüber mache ich mir verdammt noch mal sehr viele Gedanken, weil ich eigentlich die nächsten 80 Jahre meines Lebens außerhalb eines Rollstuhls verbringen möchte!
Ich habe schon öfters Leute beim Abgang nach hinten gesehen, gilt das auch als Sicherheitsgrundlage, wenn man den übt?
Ich glaube nicht, dass mich ich im Falle eines Falles schnell genug zum gepflegten Absprung nach vorne durchringen kann.

@karstb: Da die Trailklassifizierungen interessanterweise immer die Abfahrt mit einschließen (hier auf der Alb gibt es auch wunderbare flache Trails, die aber auch reichlich steinig oder verblockt sind), sage ich: bei nem einfachen S1 ist endgültig Schluss. 
Bergauf mache ich 20% auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt, bei 25% ist in etwa Schluss.
Ein schmalerer Sattel schwirrt mir auch im Kopf rum, aber da ich auf meinen Führerschein spare und durch eine monatliche Rücklage genau 10 im Monat zur Verfügung habe, wird das wohl erstmal im kopf bleiben müssen. 
30 Maximum, wer was tourentaugliches weiß, kann mir bitte eine Nachricht schicken!

@diary: Ich gehe nicht irgendwo hin und sag: da will ich runtertrailen. Die Trails sind hier wie gesagt flach und haben eher alle 2-3km mal son ekliges Stück. Als Marathonfahrer bevorzuge ich die nonstop-Variante. Auch beim Vorbau: ein unruhigeres Fahrgefühl macht mich eher noch unsicherer.

@ Rider: Wir haben keine Straßen, die dementsprechend steil sind, deswegen lassen wir den Punkt mal außen vor, okay?_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (17. Oktober 2009)

karstb schrieb:


> Die Reifenwahl ist eigentlich nebensächlich. Schlechte Reifen muss man allerdings durch gute Fahrtechnik ausgleichen ;-)



Man kann es auch von der anderen Seite betrachen: Wenn etwas grenzwertig steil ist, bzw. so empfunden wird, wird die richtige Reifenwahl um so wichtiger! Und da sind NN und SS schlicht unterdimensioniert!!!
Da wäre dann zwei Klassen darüber angebracht, sagen wir mal sowas wie (Fat) Albert hinten und Maxxis Highroller vorne.
Wie gesagt: Wurde alles schon hier besprochen
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=421714


----------



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Und zu Sachen Reifen,
> ich hasse den Sam, nach 2
> Fahrten hatte ich 3 Löcher
> obwohl ich nur getourt bin...



Komisch, ich hab den 5000km hinten drauf gehabt und mir ganze 3 Plattfüße geholt... Hast aber recht, die drei waren durchgestochene Steinchen, das darf eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

@tombrider: Wenns flach auf Schotter oder ne Straße bergab geht bin ich aber auch ziemlich eilig unterwegs. Ich habe mir zwar nicht die Mühe gemacht, den ganzen von dir verlinkten Thread durchzulesen, aber ich denke dass der eine mit dem anderen wenig zu tun hat.


----------



## tombrider (17. Oktober 2009)

Überfliegen reicht nicht. Lies bitte meine Einträge 27, 48 und 56 im Gesamtzusammenhang. Ob steil oder schnell: Die Haftungsprobleme sind ähnlich.


----------



## Schildbürger (17. Oktober 2009)

redlion007 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon öfters Leute beim Abgang nach hinten gesehen, gilt das auch als Sicherheitsgrundlage, wenn man den übt?
> Ich glaube nicht, dass mich ich im Falle eines Falles schnell genug zum gepflegten Absprung nach vorne durchringen kann.



Ja, das solltest du üben!
Nach hinten absteigen.
Und / oder nach hinten zur Hangseite hin, auf den Popo fallen lassen.
Glaub mir, das ist weit weniger unangenehm als vorne über den Lenker zu fallen  oder zu fliegen.

- Übe ganz bewusst möglichst LANGSAM runter zu fahren.
- Vom flachen immer steiler werdend.
- Nach hinten absteigen und auch nach BEIDEN Seiten abzusteigen. 
- Auch nur mit der vorderen oder nur mit der hinteren Bremse.

Auf der DVD "Besser Biken" sind die Sachen, bei den einzelnen Lektionen, gut erklärt. Lass dich von dem rumgehopse dort nicht irritieren, das passt nicht zum Thema.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Oktober 2009)

MTB Rider93 schrieb:


> Und zu Sachen Reifen,
> ich hasse den Sam, nach 2
> Fahrten hatte ich 3 Löcher
> obwohl ich nur getourt bin...



Mit 1 bar drauf oder was? 

Also er Sam ist bis dato der Reifen bei mir, neben dem Albert, mit dem ich noch keine Panne hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (17. Oktober 2009)

apoptygma schrieb:


> Mit 1 bar drauf oder was?
> 
> neben dem Albert, mit dem ich noch keine Panne hatte.



Mit dem Albert habe ich auch keine Probleme
und nein ich bin sogar im optimal Druckbereich ge-
fahren, naja hab jetzt an dem einen Alberts, und an
dem Anderen Nevegal, top.


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2009)

redlion007 schrieb:


> [...]
> @diary: Ich gehe nicht irgendwo hin und sag: da will ich runtertrailen. Die Trails sind hier wie gesagt flach und haben eher alle 2-3km mal son ekliges Stück. Als Marathonfahrer bevorzuge ich die nonstop-Variante. Auch beim Vorbau: ein unruhigeres Fahrgefühl macht mich eher noch unsicherer.[...]



Nimm dir 2-4 Monate Zeit in denen du 20-30% deiner Trainingszeit in Fahrtechnik investierst. Es bringt dir auch bei Marathons immense Vorteile bergabfahren zu können... Ich finds immerwieder, selbst bei einfachen Strecken, erschreckend, dass man selbst im vorderen Drittel teilweise in den Abfahrten noch Slalom fahren muss obwohl nichts schwieriges da ist...

Eigentlich würde ich ein geleitetes Fahrtechniktraining empfehlen, ist bei dem Budget aber wohl nicht drin, ein paar Sachen die du üben solltest:

- Such dir flache Stücke mit verschiedenen Untergründen (verschiedener Schotter, Waldboden, Wiese). Hier übst du kontrolliert (an der Blockiergrenze der Reifen) Vollbremsung. Geschwindigkeitsbereich von 10 - vllt. 40 km/h. Mal nur mit Vorderradbremse, mal nur mit Hinterradbremse, dann mit beiden. Ganz bewusst (!) mit verschiedenen Schwerpunktslagen (Gewicht ein wenig nach vorne, ein wenig nach hinten, weiter nach vorne/hinten, Gewicht extrem weit vorne/hinten). Es geht darum ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen wann dir beim Bremsen auf welchem Untergrund ein Rad wegrutscht und wann das Hinterrad hochkommt. 

- Balancieren / Trackstand üben. Erstmal im Flachen versuchen auf der Stelle stehen zu bleiben. Das ganze dann auch noch bergauf und bergab. Wenn du ein Gefälle hast auf dem du dich noch sicher fühlst bremse langsam runter und versuch es zunächst so langsam zu fahren wie es geht, später an beliebigen Stellen stehenbleiben! Traust du dich gerade S1, probierstes bei S0/auffm Forstweg. Schaffste S3 probierstes halt auf nem S2 Trail,...
Probier dann bei solchen Gefällen immer kurz das Hinterrad durch bremsen anzuheben, bzw. ein paar Meter auf dem Vorderrad zu Rollen => bringt Sicherheit und Routine in solchem Gelände. 

- Sattel runter oder nicht:
War ich auch mal Gegner von, mittlerweile mach ich ihn wenn ich irgendwo wirklich schnell runter will immer runter. Wenn man aber keine Downhill ambitionen hat oder maximal S1/S2 Trails schnell runterkommen will kann man ihn auch oben lassen (meine pers. Meinung), erschwert aber das Üben. Evtl. beim Üben von Steilstücken auch nur ein Stück absenken. Die Gefahr dass eine Wurzel die aushebelt ist durch Sattel oben DEUTLICH höher. 

- Gewicht nicht zuweit nach hinten. Wenn du sehr steile Stücke immer mim Gewicht sehr weit hinten runterfährst/rutscht kannst du nichtmehr lenken und auch kaum noch bremsen weil das Vorderrad keinen Grip hat. Deswegen uA die Bremsübungen oben beschrieben, dass du ein Gefühl dafür bekommst wann das Hinterrad hochgeht und dass du merkst, dass das erstmal kein Problem ist und man gegensteuern kann (Gewicht leicht nach hinten, bremse vorne lösen).

- Wenn du die möglichkeit hast an massivere Räder (Allmountain, Freerider etc) von Freunden oder so zu kommen fahr damit einfach mal ein paar Abfahrten die dir mim normalen Bike schwerfallen. Gibt vorallem psychische Sicherheit wenn man weiss dass man bestimmte Abfahrten schon gefahren ist. 

- Reifen:
Pack wenigstens vorne nen guten Allrounder mit Grip drauf. Probier mal den 2.35er Highroller. Bitte ohne Vorurteile was Gewicht und den Rollwiderstand angeht, du willst im Winter fahren, Technik trainieren und keine Rennen damit fahren! Du wirst überrascht sein. Hinten der SmartSam is kein Gripmonster, wenn vorne was gescheites ist schadet es aber nicht. 

WICHTIG:
Mach dir bei Fahrmanövern gedanken darüber warum du bestimmte Sachen während der Fahrt machst. Warum bringst du das Gewicht jetzt dahin wo du es hinbringst? Warum hast du jetzt Probleme mim Grip? Warum bist du gerade gestürzt? .... Bewusst fahren und nicht irgendwie fahren!


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

An alle die nie wissen, wie auf Fragen nach Tipps antworten: schneidet euch 'ne Scheibe von  Jan ab!

Danke, sowas wollt ich haben!


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2009)

Sei froh dass ich erkältet bin .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## karstb (17. Oktober 2009)

Von den 10â¬ kann man Ã¼brigens super SÃ¤ttel kaufen. Die 10 Jahre alten Modelle sind nichts schlechter als die neuesten 2011er Modelle. Bei Ebay oder lokal gehen gebrauchte SÃ¤ttel selten fÃ¼r mehr als 10â¬ weg, wenn es nicht gerade ein weiÃer Flite oder so ist. Wenn er dir nicht passt, einfach weiterverkaufen.


----------



## oBATMANo (17. Oktober 2009)

> Liegt das an mangelnder Erfahrung ...



Man muß sich an bestimmte Situation auch einfach gewöhnen. Da hilft nur fahren und üben. Dann werden früher brenzlige Situationen zu Standardsituationen und man schafft sich eine "Bibliothek" an gewohnten Situationen welche man abrufen kann, wenn man neues Terrain befährt.

Also man kommt an eine Stufe oder steile Abfahrt und kann diese mit etwas Gewohntem vergleichen und ruft dieses frühere Erfolgserlebnis einfach ab und  fährt sie dann halt einfach.
Fällt mir beim DH fahren ziemlich stark auf. Man kommt an irgend einen großen Sprung und denkt sich "der ist auch nicht größer als xy" und haut sich einfach drüber. Mit der Zeit entwickelt man auch Automatismen und man reagiert unbewußt auf ein rutschendes Vorderrad ohne das es einen aus der Ruhe bringt oder man es als brenzlige Situation registriert. 

Sowas geschiet nicht von heut auf morgen und man muss drann bleiben. Überwindet man sich etwas neues zu fahren, dann gleich noch mal 2-3 x wiederholen bis man sich dabei wohl fühlt und auch gelassener dabei ist.



> Ich fahre aber lieber langsam runter, schon kommt das verhasste ruckelnde Gefühl von unten:



Einfach mal bewußt auf einem ebenen Weg das Vorderrad blockieren lassen und es kurz rutschen lassen. So gewöhnt man sich daran und reagiert nicht panisch sondern gibt ein bisschen an der Bremse nach.
Das gleich auch hinten. Einen Abhang suchen den Du ohne Angst runter kommst und dann einmal bewußt das Hinterrad blockieren lassen usw.

Als Marathonfahrer würde ich über eine währed der Fahrt versenkbare Sattelstütze nachdenken. Kostet zwar Gewicht, aber man ist Berg ab deutlich entspannter unterwegs und kann sich in diesen Situationen eher  erholen oder auch aufholen. Ein breiterer Lenker verschafft auch Sicherheit.


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2009)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> [....]
> Als Marathonfahrer würde ich über eine währed der Fahrt versenkbare Sattelstütze nachdenken. Kostet zwar Gewicht, aber man ist Berg ab deutlich entspannter unterwegs und kann sich in diesen Situationen eher  erholen oder auch aufholen. Ein breiterer Lenker verschafft auch Sicherheit.



Mit dem Lenker stimm ich zu. Die Stütze bringt bergab zwar definitiv Vorteile, aber es gibt (leider) quasi keine Marathons wo es wirklich Sinn machen würde, sprich die nicht auch mit ein wenig (Technik)Training problemlos mit Sattel oben schnell fahren kann. Bei den meisten Marathons denke ich ist man mit den paar 100g weniger besser beraten. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Reddi (17. Oktober 2009)

Kann man Teleskopstützen denn dann auch wieder ausfahren oder ist das zum einmaligen Absenken gedacht? Was kosten die Dinger?
Das Gewicht ist mir egal. 
Zum Sattel: Was taugt ein Selle italia X-2?


----------



## ThunderRoad (17. Oktober 2009)

Zum Sattelverstellen bin ich zugegebenermaßen auch zu faul, auch ne Teleskopstütze wollte ich nicht haben. ist mir zuviel Gedöns - ich will fahren und nicht Knöpfe drücken oder Rumschrauben. Da ich ein sehr physik-gläubiger Mensch bin, fahr ich auch bei 45% Gefälle noch mit Sattel oben. Wenn mans mal probiert und geschafft hat, glaubt man auch wirklich daß es geht 
Aber zum Üben ist "Sattel runter" auf jeden Fall das wichtigste Mittel (kost auch nix) - wenns dann geholfen hat, wirst Du früher oder später auch wieder mit Sattel oben fahren können. 
Klar, man kann auch Bike, Sattel, Reifen usw. tauschen - bringt schon was (Abschnitte, die ich mit dem racemäßigen Cannondale HT als richtig steil empfunden habe, sind mitm Stereo nur noch "leicht bergab"). Aber wenn Du es gar nicht schaffst, hinter den Sattel zu kommen, ist der entweder deutlich zu hoch - oder Du hast einfach Schiss vor der Akrobatik. Daß der wirklich zu breit ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - was hast Du denn für einen Sofa-Sattel?
Wirklich gut wäre aber wahrscheinlich ein Techniktraining, ein Trainer sollte erkennen können, was schief läuft, wenn er Dich fahren sieht. Vielleicht machst Du ja alles richtig, aber die Blockade ist nur im Kopf - kann man aus der Ferne nicht beantworten.


----------



## jan84 (17. Oktober 2009)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Zum Sattelverstellen bin ich zugegebenermaßen auch zu faul, auch ne Teleskopstütze wollte ich nicht haben. ist mir zuviel Gedöns - ich will fahren und nicht Knöpfe drücken oder Rumschrauben. Da ich ein sehr physik-gläubiger Mensch bin, fahr ich auch bei 45% Gefälle noch mit Sattel oben. [...]



Das Gefälle ist nicht das Problem. Wenn der Sattel oben ist und es kommen Wurzeln / Steine oder tiefe Bodenwellen kann es einen bei hohem Tempo leicht ausheben. Wenns richtig schnell und  das Gelände Grob ist passiert das früher oder später mit Sicherheit.
Wenns Gelände ruppig wird (spätestens S2 aufwärts) gehts mit abgesenktem Sattel immer schneller als mit Sattel oben (einfache Physik ), genauso bei engen Kurven.   

grüße,
Jan

PS: Knöpfedrücken tust auch bei der Schaltung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin natürlich auch pro Sattel Absenken, aber Racer sehen die Dinge da sicherlich anders (wenn es um Sekunden geht). Bei meinen Marathon- und XC-Teilnahmen habe ich die Stütze auch meistens oben gelassen. Manchmal war jedoch auch mal eine Abfahrt dabei, bei der ich den Sattel abgesenkt habe. Ich denke dadurch, dass ich dann auch alles gut und flüssig fahren konnte (Stichwort volle Bewegungsfreiheit für eine aktive Fahrweise), war ich nicht langsamer, als wenn ich mit Sattel oben runtergeeiert wäre.

Michael Bonnekessel fährt die Gravity-Dropper-Stütze am XC-Bike und ist damit 2009 dt. Meister geworden. Die absenkbare Stütze sieht er als wichtigen Teil für seinen Sieg


----------



## ThunderRoad (18. Oktober 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenns Gelände ruppig wird (spätestens S2 aufwärts) gehts mit abgesenktem Sattel immer schneller als mit Sattel oben (einfache Physik ), genauso bei engen Kurven.



Schon klar, aber dem Threadersteller gings ja nicht um irgendwelche steilen Selbstmördertrails, sondern um ne stark abschüssige Wiese. Im Bikepark oder vor nem langen, anspruchsvollen Trail würde ich den Sattel auch runterstellen. Aber beim normalen Auf- und Abwärtsbiken über nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Trails ist mir das zu blöd (wobei mein Sattel sowieso gut 3cm niedriger steht, als er nach den gängigen Formeln sein sollte). 
Sattel runter sorgt aber auf jeden Fall für deutlich erweiterte Bewegungsfreiheit und nimmt die Überschlagsgefühle.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (18. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> * sieht man am Ende von schpytzyos Video (outtakes) ganz gut.


kurzes OT:
Was für eine Schwierigkeitsstufe wäre die Strecke ungefähr, die die Jungs da runterfahren?


----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2009)

ThunderRoad schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber dem Threadersteller gings ja nicht um irgendwelche steilen Selbstmördertrails, sondern um ne stark abschüssige Wiese. Im Bikepark oder vor nem langen, anspruchsvollen Trail würde ich den Sattel auch runterstellen. Aber beim normalen Auf- und Abwärtsbiken über nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Trails ist mir das zu blöd (wobei mein Sattel sowieso gut 3cm niedriger steht, als er nach den gängigen Formeln sein sollte).
> Sattel runter sorgt aber auf jeden Fall für deutlich erweiterte Bewegungsfreiheit und nimmt die Überschlagsgefühle.



Hättest du mein Posting oben komplett zitiert ständ inhaltlich das gleiche drin . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Reddi (18. Oktober 2009)

Was den Reifen angeht, ich hab heute auf nem Rennen nen 2.2er continental mountain king (falt) als Preis bekommen (3. in der AK, mein erster Podiumsplatz überhaupt , war der Engel-Cup mit 46km und 900hm). Was taugt der für meine Bedürfnisse?


----------



## jan84 (18. Oktober 2009)

Gut als Alternative zum NobbyNic, Grip in der gleichen Größenordnung. Probier dich übern Winter einfach mal an dem 2.35er Maxxis Highroller, wenns Schwalbe bleiben soll 2.35er MuddyMary. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Gorth (19. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein zwei Tipps von einem Schis ser und Lenkspastiker, der ähnliche Probleme hat/hatte 


Was unglaublich viel hilft, ist erholt bergabzufahren. Fahr den Berg vor der kritischen Abfahrt langsam hoch. Sei erholt und klar im Kopf, wenn Du oben ankommst. Man kann die Situation besser einschätzen und ruhiger und besonnener reagieren, wenns bergab geht.

Lass die anderen alle vorfahren und lass dir Zeit! Sollen sie da unten warten, ist doch egal! Du brauchst die Zeit und mitm Schieben wärst Du auch nicht eher unten.

Trainiere deine Fahrtechnik alleine, oder max. zu zweit. Bevor Du dann irgendwo runterfährst, geh die Strecke zu Fuß ab und guck dir den DH dann von unten an. Du wirst dich wundern, wie einfach es von unten aussieht.
Dann aufs Rad steigen und schön langsam und kontrolliert runter.

Guck Dir Stellen im DH an, wo du bremsen und lenken kannst und wo nicht und plane die Linie. Mit solchen Tipps kann man sich dann einzelne ReferenzDHs abspeichern, um dann wie von Bateman bereits gesagt, diese Erfahrung auf andere DHs anzuwenden.

Viele Grüße

PS: Die Sättel sind normalerweise max. 1-2 cm unterschiedlich breit. Das Problem ist nicht der Sattel, sondern die unbewußte Verkrampfung in deinen Beinen. Ich red aus Erfahrung


----------



## freeridealex (28. Oktober 2009)

Das mit dem hinter den Sattel kommen kann man auch ganz einfach in der Ebene üben: Einfach mal bewusst im Stehen den Hintern immer weiter nach hinten schieben. Damit das klappt muss man die Oberschenkel spreizen. Das geht dann soweit, bis die Brust auf dem Sattel liegt. Da das ganze in der Ebene geschieht, gibts auch keine negativen Gefühle. Hat man das raus gehts an einen leichten Abhang, dann an einen steileren, ... usw.
Bei dieser Übung kann man dann auch gleich das Bremsen am Vorderrad bis zum Blockieren üben. Beginnend auf Asphalt merkt und hört man den Grenzbereich sehr gut vor dem Blockieren: es rubbelt und fängt zu knattern an (wenn sich die Stollen umbiegen und zurückschnalzen). Dazu muss man auch nicht schnell sein, wenn das Gewicht weit genug hinten liegt. Sollte man mal überbremsen fällt man auch nicht gleich um.

hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------



## rsu (28. Oktober 2009)

Noch ein Tip zum Bremsen und Grip im steilen Gelände, da Du das ja auch ansprichst.

Geringerer Luftdruck sorgt für ungemeine Steigerung der Haftung. Natürlich in Massen, je nachdem was Dein Reifen/Schlauch zulässt.

Bremskraft wird zum Grossteil über die Vorderbremse übertragen, NICHT über das Hinterrad. Letzteres schliddert im Zweifel dann nur über den Untergrund und sollte man gerade auf Trails vermeiden. Evtl. an die max Bremskraft der Vorderradbremse langsam rantasten, zB auf Strasse. Dann auf Gelände übertragen bis Du ein gutes Gefühl für die max Bremskraft und Haftung hast. Gibt auch Sicherheit beim fahren von steilen Abfahrten.

Das Material (Rahmen/Geometrie, Reifen/Luftdruck, Bremsen etc) macht natürlich auch viel aus. Lernen kann man gute Fahrtechnik und Gefühl fürs Gelände aber natürlich mit jeder Art von MTB. Wichtig aber ist natürlich dass die Rahmenhöhe etc passt und der Rahmen zB nicht viel zu gross ist (zB gestreckte Sitzposition und wenig Beinfreiheit wegen zu grossem/langen Rahmen).

Ansonsten ist noch kein Meister vom Himmer gefallen, also einfach üben und langsam rantasten dann wird das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (28. Oktober 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Bremskraft wird zum Grossteil über die Vorderbremse übertragen, NICHT über das Hinterrad. Letzteres schliddert im Zweifel dann nur über den Untergrund und sollte man gerade auf Trails vermeiden.



Auf schwierigen Trails muss man allerdings häufig vorne Bremskraft weg nehmen damit das VR z.B. an einer Wurzel nicht bockt oder wegrutscht. Wenn das Gelände es dann nicht zulässt einfach beide Bremsen auf zu machen, muss man mit dem HR bremsen. Nur können (oder wollen?) viele die HR Bremse bei geringem Anpressdruck des HR nicht sauber dosieren und dann wird mit blockiertem HR gerutscht. Der Wheelie ist ein sehr gutes Training für die Dosierung der HR Bremse.


----------



## broken_identity (7. November 2009)

Jetzt mal mein Senf dazu. Diese ganze Diskussion um den schmale Sattel ist Müll. Bocksprünge nach vorn über den Lenker sind ebenfalls nicht angebracht.
Die beste Antwort hat der Schildbürger gegeben.
Lerne nach hinten abzusteigen. Dies gibt dir selbst im steilsten Gefälle immer eine Sicherheit im Kopf. Und darum geht es. Wenn du weisst das du jederzeit gefahrlos absteigen kannst, hast du den Kopf frei für Dinge wie optimale Dosierung der Bremsen und Linienwahl.

Nach hinten absteigen:
1. Suche dir einen Parkplatz oder so was 
2. Sattel versenken
3. Langsam stehend geradeaus fahren
4. Po über dem Sattel vor und zurück schieben um mal ein bischen Beweglichkeit zu üben. Bist du vorn sind die Arme angewinkelt, bist du hinten sind sie gestreckt.
5. Wenn das gut geht dann mach folgendes. In der hinteren Position (Po hinter dem sattel) langsam ausrollen.
6. Bremse vorn ziehen bis zum Stillstand. *Im Moment des Stillstands den Blick nach rechts unten auf die Kurbel - Die Blickwendung ist das wichtigste an dieser Bewegung*. Rechten Fuss hinter der Kurbel auf Höhe des Schaltwerks absetzen.
7. Linken Fuss absetzen. Den Lenker hälst du übrigens die ganze Zeit fest.
8. Jetzt müsstest du hinter deinem Rad stehen mit dem Hinterrad zwischen den Beinen.
9. dass immer wieder wiederholen und auch mal im Gelände üben.
10. Langsam in kleinen Steigungen üben und auch mal die Schwierigkeit erhöhen. Dadurch lernst du auch automatisch die richtige Dosierung der Bremsen.

Steigerung oder Notabstieg nach hinten:
1. Punkt 1-5 wiederholen
2. Ohne Bremsen beide Pedalen gleichzeitig unter dir wegdrücken. Dabei natürlich den Lenker loslassen. (Kannst du auch ohne Bike üben: Die Bewegung ist so, als ob du im Stand mit beiden Beinen gleichszeitig nach hinten springst.)
3. Das rad rollt unter dir durch und du landest hinter dem Rad.
4. Sattel nach der Landung festhalten damit dein Bike nicht abhaut.

Das hört sich vielleicht kompliziert an ist aber total einfach. Der Vorteil ist, dass selbst wenn du das im Notfall nicht hundertprozentig hinbekommst, fällst du maximal auf den Po oder kippst mit dem Rad zur Seite um.


----------



## Reddi (7. November 2009)




----------



## Trailgurke (26. Oktober 2014)

Einen schönen Sonntag Nachmittag euch allen!

Ich möchte dieses Thema gerne nochmal aufgreifen, da ich genau gestern dieses Problem hatte.
Ich bin ja nun jetzt schon kein blutiger Anfänger mehr, komme relativ flüssig Freeride und Downhillstrecken runter. Manchmal mehr, manchmal weniger. Nun ist mir eben gestern im Wald aufgefallen (rückblickend sogar öfter) dass ich mich mit steilen Abfahrten sehr sehr schwer tue.
Folgende Situation:

Bereits bekannter Trail. Steiles Stück angeschaut. Oh scheiße, war das letztes Jahr auch schon so steil? Ich war fest davon überzeugt ich fahre das dieses Mal, technisch bin ich dazu durchaus in der Lage. Erster Versuch, vorher abgebremst, VR blockiert. Zweiter Versuch, gleicher Abhang, kleine Umgehung. Voll entschlossen bin ich schon über die Kante drüber, das gesamte Rad rutscht mir unter dem Allerwertesten nach vorne, statt Lenker nehme ich den nächstgelegenen Baum in die Arme.
Der Boden war bedeckt mit nassem Laub, darunter harter Boden mit teilweise losen Steinchen, fahre vorne sowie einen Maxxis Highroller II 3C. Gleiches Problem habe ich aber auch ohne nasses Laub, zB an Northshore Elementen. Immer sind lange Abschnitte zum ausrollen dabei.
Mein Kopf sagt dann:"Achtung, bremst du falsch gehst du über den Lenker. 5m freier Fall." 

Hat jemand hilfreiche Tipps, wie ich mit solchen Situationen umgehen kann? Wie gesagt, es ist für mich meistens eine riesen Überwindung. Vielleicht vorne den Reifen wechseln? Dachte an den neuen Magic Mary für mehr Grip zur nassen Jahreszeit?

Danke vorab

Jules


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2014)

Vorne reifen mit 42agummi zb supertacky oder vertstar.

Letzen Endes ist es aber eine frage der Balance. Blick aufs "ziel" richten, locker auf den Pedalen stehen, nicht zu weit nach hinten, arme gebeugt und die vorher angepeilte Linie durch. Diese sollte natürlich schräge nasse wurzeln usw vermeiden. 
Besser übt man das erstmal woanders, weil man sich sonst gern mal die Fehler merkt anstatt die Lösung zu finden.


----------



## tombrider (26. Oktober 2014)

Ein typischer Anfängerfehler ist, zu viel Gewicht auf das Hinterrad zu verlagern. Dadurch zieht man am Lenker und entlastet das Vorderrad, das dadurch natürlich leichter ins rutschen kommt. Darum ist die sogenannte "zentrale Position" so wichtig: Egal wie steil es runtergeht, man steht locker auf den Pedalen im Gleichgewicht. Die Hände liegen auf dem Lenker nur leicht auf. In sehr rutschigem Gefälle kann es im Gegenteil sogar sinnvoll sein, etwas mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen, daß es sich besser in den Boden eindrückt. Das erfordert natürlich ein gutes Gefühl für die Bremse, wenn das Rad dann hinten hochkommt. Dennoch ist ein steigendes Hinterrad leichter zu kontrollieren als ein rutschendes Vorderrad. Das kann man auf einem Schotterplatz etc. üben, wie viel Gewicht man auf welchem Untergrund wohin verlagert, daß das Vorderrad nicht rutscht, sondern das Hinterrad steigt. Auf Asphalt kann man sehr viel Gewicht nach hinten geben, ohne daß das Vorderrad rutscht, das Hinterrad steigt trotzdem zuerst (gute Reifen vorausgesetzt). Auf nassem Pflaster kann man viel Gewicht nach vorne verlagern und trotzdem wird eher das Vorderrad rutschen als das Hinterrad steigen. Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Oktober 2014)

Ein Guide hat einmal eine nette Übung mit mir gemacht:
Auf einem Steilstück steht er vor mir und hält meinen Lenker fest. Ich bin auf dem Rad und ziehe beide Bremsen. Er zieht am Lenker. Was passiert? Geht das Bike über das Vorderrad nach oben und ich gehe über den Lenker? Nein. Das Bike rutscht einfach über das Vorderrad auf ihn zu.
Steil heißt also nicht automatisch kopfüber vom Bike zu gehen. Dafür sind Hindernisse, wie Wurzeln, Steine und Huckel verantwortlich. Da sollte die Bremse dann kurzfristig offen sein. Mir hat diese Übung mental einiges gebracht.


----------



## --- (27. Oktober 2014)

> Egal wie steil es runtergeht, man steht locker auf den Pedalen im Gleichgewicht. Die Hände liegen auf dem Lenker nur leicht auf.



Also das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Ab einem gewissen Gefälle ist es einfach nicht mehr möglich die Hände nur leicht auf den Lenker zu legen. Da lastet dann schon ordentlich Gewicht und Druck auf den Händen.


----------



## tombrider (27. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bei 80% Gefälle, wo der Hinterreifen schon die Kimme rasiert und das Brustbein auf dem tiefergestellten Sattel aufliegt, da geht das dann irgendwann nicht mehr. Das ist aber kein Problem, das unsichere Fahrer haben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (4. November 2014)

--- schrieb:


> Also das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Ab einem gewissen Gefälle ist es einfach nicht mehr möglich die Hände nur leicht auf den Lenker zu legen. Da lastet dann schon ordentlich Gewicht und Druck auf den Händen.



Mag sein. Ich würde es trotzdem so stehen lassen. "Druck auf dem Lenker" <> "Druck auf dem Vorderrad". Der Druck auf dem Vorderrad und somit Grip kommt allein durch die richtige Position auf dem Bike. Jegliche Last auf dem Lenker sollte nur dazu dienen die richtige Position zu halten. Und die Last auf dem Lenker, die nötig ist, um die richtige Position zu halten kann man in den meisten Situationen durch eine noch besserere Haltung drastisch reduzieren. Z.B. in dem man mit dem Oberkörper weiter zum Lenker geht und die Arme dabei anwinkelt. Die Hauptlast ist immer über die Füsse ins Bike zu leiten. Wenn man das für sich perfektioniert hat, ermüdet man auch deutlich langsamer in Unterarmen und Händen, allerdings erfordert es einen gut trainierten "Schulterstrang" um die richtige Position auf Dauer halten zu können und locker auf dem Bike zu stehen. Also Nacken-, Schulter-, Armmuskulatur. Ein gezieltes Training mit simplen Übungen wie Bizeps-Curls, Seitheben, Liegestütz, Klimmzüge, Kniebeugen ein bis zweimal die Woche bringen hier schon deutlich spürbare Verbesserungen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. November 2014)

--- schrieb:


> Also das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Ab einem gewissen Gefälle ist es einfach nicht mehr möglich die Hände nur leicht auf den Lenker zu legen. Da lastet dann schon ordentlich Gewicht und Druck auf den Händen.


Das ist nicht richtig. Je steiler es wird, desto weniger Gewicht lastet auf den Händen (und auch auf den Füßen). Geht es senkrecht nach unten, lastet keinerlei Gewicht mehr auf dem Bike. Das Problem ist ja auch nicht die Steilheit, sondern der Übergang ins flachere Terrain oder ein Hindernis auf der Linie.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig. *Je steiler es wird, desto weniger Gewicht lastet auf den Händen* (und auch auf den Füßen). Geht es senkrecht nach unten, lastet keinerlei Gewicht mehr auf dem Bike. Das Problem ist ja auch nicht die Steilheit, sondern der Übergang in flachere Terrain oder ein Hindernis auf der Linie.



Fährst du ohne Bremsen am Rad?
Selbst in der Ebene muss man gegen halt, sobald man das Verzögern anfängt.
Je steiler das Gefälle desto stärker muss man bremsen um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren, dementsprechend steigt die Stützlast am Lenker.


----------



## ubm4 (4. November 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Selbst in der Ebene muss man gegen halt, sobald man das Verzögern anfängt.
> Je steiler das Gefälle desto stärker muss man bremsen um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren, dementsprechend steigt die Stützlast am Lenker.


In der Ebene bremst du ab (Verzögerung, Beschleunigung entgegengesetzt zu deiner Bewegung), die Trägheit des Körpers muss dann, da nicht fest mit dem Rad verbunden, merklich mit den Armen abgestützt werden. im Steilen will man die hoffentlich korrekt gewählte Geschwindigkeit beibehalten und wirkt nur der beschleunigenden Hangabtriebskraft durch die Bremse entgegen, was aber bei Schwerpunkt über Tretlager immer noch einen lastenfreien Lenker ergibt(, falls mir kein Denkfehler unterlaufen ist). Anders sieht es aus, wenn du im Steilen wirklich verzögerst, also Geschwindigkeit abbaust.


----------



## HTWolfi (4. November 2014)

Also wenn ich mich auf die »steile« Kellertreppe stelle (ohne zu rollen, Bremsen voll zu), dann hab ich ordentlich Druck auf dem Lenker.
Wenn ich den Lenker lastfrei machen will, dann bin ich in der »Kackstellung« mit vollständig ausgestreckten/überstreckten Armen.
Warum müssen viele Leute bei längeren Abfahrten immer wieder anhalten, weil ihnen sprichwörtlich »die Arme abfallen«? Nur die Kraft zum Betätigen des Bremshebel wird es wohl kaum sein.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. November 2014)

ubm4 schrieb:


> und wirkt nur der beschleunigenden Hangabtriebskraft durch die Bremse entgegen, was aber bei Schwerpunkt über Tretlager immer noch einen lastenfreien Lenker ergibt


Eben nicht. Sobald Du bremst, egal wie, musst Du Deine träge Masse am Lenker abstützen. Das geht physikalisch überhaupt nicht anders! Daher ist der Begriff "_lastenfreier Lenker_" bedingt nur beim Rollen in der Grundposition hilfreich.


----------



## scylla (4. November 2014)

Eine Diskussion auf Basis der Grundstellung "Schwerpunkt überm Tretlager" ist bei richtig steilen Geschichten doch sowieso müßig, da das einfach nicht mehr funktioniert. 

@ubm4  dein Denkfehler ist, dass Bremsen immer eine Art der Verzögerung ist, auch wenn es nur dazu dient, die Geschwindigkeit zu halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. November 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Je steiler das Gefälle desto stärker muss man bremsen um die Geschwindigkeit zu kontrollieren, dementsprechend steigt die Stützlast am Lenker.


Ich war beim Thema steil und du beim Thema steil und lang. Wenn jemand an einer Steil*stelle* Probleme hat, dann sind Bremse und Bremslast nicht das erste Thema, jedenfalls nicht in meinem Empfinden.
Wenn zum steil noch andere Zutaten kommen, sieht alles wieder anders aus.


----------



## Deleted 244202 (4. November 2014)

Beim Biken kann man sich alles ja wunderbar in der Theorie ausmalen... aber viel wichtiger ist doch die Nachvollziehbarkeit in der Praxis!
Die Wenigsten werden in der Lage sein in einer kurzen Steilstelle alle Sensoren offen zu haben um zu "erfahren", was da genau passiert!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (4. November 2014)

Alpe7 schrieb:


> Die Wenigsten werden in der Lage sein in einer kurzen Steilstelle alle Sensoren offen zu haben um zu "erfahren", was da genau passiert!


Klar. Aber wenn man eine "ideale Steilstelle" gefunden hat, kann man wunderbar experimentieren und die eigenen Argumente und Ansichten überprüfen. Und dann werden die Sensoren schon munter.


----------



## BergBua (4. November 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> @ubm4  dein Denkfehler ist, dass Bremsen immer eine Art der Verzögerung ist, auch wenn es nur dazu dient, die Geschwindigkeit zu halten



konstante Geschwindigkeit -> keine Verzögerung/keine Beschleunigung, egal wie starkt du bremst oder in die Pedale tritts.  Da es sich bei der Geschwindigkeit um eine vektorielle Größe handelt, müßte man noch erwähnen das auch keine Änderung der Bewegungsrichtung erfolgen darf.

BergBua


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2014)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/fitness/fahrtechnik/fahrtechnik-special-steil-bergab/a445.html

Hier wird doch eigentlich alles gesagt, was man wissen muss.
Die Aussagen "lastenfreier Lenker" und "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" sind auf keinen Fall falsch. Es wird nur dauernd falsch verstanden. Wie ich auf der vorherigen Seite bereits sagte: Man sollte nur so viel Kraft in den Lenker einleiten, wie es nötig ist, die richtige Position zu halten. Die richtige Position ist meiner Meinung nach bei Bild 4 gegeben. Selbst wenn ich jetzt Bremsen muss um nicht schneller zu werden, ändert sich an der Position kaum etwas. Ich persönlich nähere mich dann mit dem Oberkörper etwas dem Lenker und verlagere mein Gewicht noch mehr auf die Füsse in dem ich die Knie weiter anwinkel und nach aussen halte (O-Beine) und das Bike minimal unter mir nach vorne schiebe. Die Ellbogen kommen weiter raus, ich habe so die Möglichkeit, trotz Bremslast auf dem Lenker, locker in den Armen zu bleiben und kann so gut auf Unebenheiten und Hindernisse reagieren, leite trotzdem den Grossteil des Gewichts über die Pedale ins Bike. Der Schwerpunkt wandert so nach unten und übers Tretlager ohne Kackstellung. Das gleicht alles eher der Attack Position in Reinform.
Der einzige Fall in dem man mit dem Arsch weit nach hinten muss sind solche Fälle:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...ern-sie-steile-bergab-passagen.761000.2.htm#3

Bild 3 anschauen. Aber auch NUR beim Übergang ins Flache.

Finde es immer interessant wie hier manche für alles eine höchstwissenschaftliche Erklärung liefern, wenn ich dann aber Videos von diesen Personen sehe, sehe ich da ingesamt grosse Defizite. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will damit sicher niemanden angreifen. Aber hier wird mit Atombomben auf Spatzen geschossen. Konzentriert euch auf das Wesentliche, haltet euch an die Grundregeln und übt, übt, übt und fahrt idealerweise mit Leuten zusammen, die eure Problemstellen beherschen. Das bringt viel mehr als hier unnötig ins Detail zu analysieren und dann ewig zu diskutieren und jeder interpretiert die Aussagen des einzelnen ein bisschen anders.


----------



## Max141111 (5. November 2014)

Zitat aus "How to be a Mountainbiker":
Go out and ride your damn bike!


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Die Aussagen "lastenfreier Lenker" und "Druck auf dem Vorderrad" sind auf keinen Fall falsch. Es wird nur dauernd falsch verstanden.


Dann sind die Begriffe unklar. Mit unklaren Begriffen kann man sich nur unklar verständigen. Da es verschiedene Lerntypen gibt, gibt es auch verschiedene Annäherungen an das Problem. Und für Leute, die mit verbaler Vermittlung wenig anfangen können, ist hier im Faden bereits 2009 von Jan 84 eine perfekte Anleitung gegeben worden, was man tun sollte. Das ist wesentlich hilfreicher als eine "Go out and ride your damn bike!"-Aufforderung.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2014)

Hier gab es meiner Meinung nach noch keine Formulierung, die jedem klipp und klar verständlich zeigt "Aha, so geht es.". Und das ist meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht möglich. Aber es bringt doch nichts Fahrsituationen, die ein paar Sekunden dauern, derart detailliert zu zerlegen wie es hier getan wird, oft von Leuten mit eher mittelmässiger Fahrtechnik. Da sind Verwirrung und Missverständnisse vorprogrammiert. Ich meine, man liest nen Tipp und versucht ihn zu verinnerlichen. Dann bei der nächsten Tour versucht man ihn umzusetzen. Entweder hinkt man dem realen Ablauf kopfmässig total hinterher oder man stolpert derart langsam und unflüssig in die Situation rein, dass es sowieso nicht mehr richtig machbar ist oder man hat es einfach nicht so interpretiert wie der Tippgeber es gemeint hat. 
"Go out and ride your damn bike!" war ja auch nicht meine Aufforderung. Sondern sich zusätzlich auf die Grundlagen zu konzentrieren und anhand dieser zu üben, üben, üben(!) anstatt die Situation in zu viele einzelne Details und Theorie zu zerlegen. Da wird hier meiner Meinung nach halt stark übertrieben. Und wer die Möglichkeit hat mit besseren Leuten zu fahren, sollte dies unbedingt nutzen. Die Anleitung von Jan84 finde ich absolut richtig und dem widerspreche ich ja auch gar nicht.
Also noch mal kurz. Anhand der Grundregeln trainieren. Wenn man seine Problemstellen dann zu 7/10 Versuchen beherrscht, kann man weiter ins Detail gehen. Solange würde ich tiefergehende Theoriediskussion eher ausblenden. Das überfordert nur.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. November 2014)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ...Ich meine, man liest nen Tipp und versucht ihn zu verinnerlichen. Dann bei der nächsten Tour versucht man ihn umzusetzen. Entweder hinkt man dem realen Ablauf kopfmässig total hinterher oder man stolpert derart langsam und unflüssig in die Situation rein, dass es sowieso nicht mehr richtig machbar ist oder man hat es einfach nicht so interpretiert wie der Tippgeber es gemeint hat.


Die Situation Tour hasse ich, wenn es um Fahrtechnik geht. Ich werde dann zu schnell überfordert. Und 





> Und wer die Möglichkeit hat mit besseren Leuten zu fahren, sollte dies unbedingt nutzen.


Damit stehe ich immer noch auf Kriegsfuss. Das bringt nur dann etwas, wenn an den entsprechenden Schlüsselstellen auch mal geübt wird. Wenn die Leute, die es können, einfach nur flowig durchfahren, hat man als Schwächerer die A-Karte. Das frustriert schnell.
Mit einem Freund fahre ich gezielt einzelne Problemstellen an. Die über wir dann. Bei Steilheit war es hilfreich, eine kurze steile Stelle mit ausreichend Auslauf zu haben. Wenn etwas nicht ganz will, macht man dann einfach die Bremse auf. Dann kann man gut die eigene Körperwahrnehmung zum Lernen nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max141111 (5. November 2014)

Heiliges Blechle, das sollte ein kleiner Scherz sein! Der Satz kann ja auch kaum ernst gemeint sein, in einem Forum namens Fahrtechnik...

Ich habe mich schließlich selbst bereits umfassend über physikalische Bedingungen an so mancher Schlüsselstelle ausgelassen und finde das auch völlig in Ordnung, um zu verstehen, warum z.B. etwas falsch gelaufen ist! Trotzdem hat Mettwurst sicher recht, wenn er dazu auffordert, sich auf die Basics zu konzentrieren, zu mehr ist das Gehirn in der aktuellen Fahrsituation wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht fähig UND mehr ist auch zu 99% nicht nötig, da es genau daran hapert. Wie das Erlebte verarbeitet wird, steht jedem offen. Meiner Meinung nach kann es nicht schaden, etwas physikalisches Hintergrundwissen hierfür zu nutzen. Wenn man mit der Physik eher auf Kriegsfuß steht, verwirrt das aber evtl. mehr als es nutzt. Die Hummel zum Beispiel hat offensichtlich auch keine Ahnung von Aerodynamik, fliegt aber trotzdem ganz gut ;-)


----------



## Mettwurst82 (5. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und Damit stehe ich immer noch auf Kriegsfuss. Das bringt nur dann etwas, wenn an den entsprechenden Schlüsselstellen auch mal geübt wird. Wenn die Leute, die es können, einfach nur flowig durchfahren, hat man als Schwächerer die A-Karte. Das frustriert schnell.
> Mit einem Freund fahre ich gezielt einzelne Problemstellen an. Die über wir dann. Bei Steilheit war es hilfreich, eine kurze steile Stelle mit ausreichend Auslauf zu haben. Wenn etwas nicht ganz will, macht man dann einfach die Bremse auf. Dann kann man gut die eigene Körperwahrnehmung zum Lernen nutzen.



Idealerweise gehört die Person halt zum Freundeskreis/Bike-Clique und hat Lust sich an Schlüsselstellen auch mal ne Weile aufzuhalten und diese auch mal zu fahren, dass man von vorn zuschauen kann und nicht gezwungen ist an ihm dran zu bleiben. Nach der Veranschaulichung kann man sich dann je nach Stelle von ihm "drüber ziehen" lassen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. November 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Die Hummel zum Beispiel hat offensichtlich auch keine Ahnung von Aerodynamik, fliegt aber trotzdem ganz gut ;-)


Hummel, Schmetterling und Libelle sind verblüffend perfekten Antworten der Evolution auf die Möglichkeiten, die die Gesetze der Aerodynamik ermöglichen. Der Mountainbiker ist in Bezug auf die Mechanik da eher einer der vielen Fehlversuche. 

Aber *deine* Formulierung ist, im Gegensatz zum viel tradierten Spruch wenigstens sachlich korrekt.


----------



## sparkfan (5. November 2014)

Max141111 schrieb:


> Die Hummel zum Beispiel hat offensichtlich auch keine Ahnung von Aerodynamik, fliegt aber trotzdem ganz gut ;-)



Schlechtes Beispiel  Irgendwann in den letzten Jahren haben die Menschen doch noch rausgefunden, warum die Hummel fliegen kann. Die Hummel wusste es offenbar schon lange. Nur konnte sie es erst erklären, als die Menschen auf die Idee gekommen sind, eine Highspeed Kamera zu benutzen 

OT Ende


----------



## Oldie-Paul (5. November 2014)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Die Hummel wusste es offenbar schon lange.


Nein, die Hummel weiß es nicht. Sie *ist* eine Antwort, wie kleine Lebewesen aktiv fliegen können. Und die meisten Mountainbiker wissen ebensowenig, warum sie unversehrt den Berg herunter kommen. Und das ist auch nicht nötig. Das Tun allein ist Erklärung und Befriedigung genug.


----------



## mpmarv (6. November 2014)

Kann deine Probleme nachvollziehen, hier ein paar Tipps:
- Gabel einstellen, dass sie nicht wegsackt, im besten Fall hast du eine Druckstufe, die du zudrehen kannst. Falls nicht, probier mal etwas weniger SAG (je höher die Front, desto weniger Überschlagsgefühl)
- sich nicht nach hinten lehnen sollst du dich nur, damit genug Grip am Vorderrad ist. Wenn es aber steil ist und du Überschlagsgefühl hast, ist sowieso genug Druck auf dem Vorderrad, hier kannst du dich ruhig nach hinten schwingen
- Thema dicke Beine/Sattel: Es kann auch daran liegen, dass du zu kurze Arme hast und deswegen nicht dahinter kommst. Mein Oberkörper ist auch eher kurz, da hilft nur ein kürzerer Vorbau!
- evtl. probier mal einen CM mehr Spacer/Vorbau.
Ansonsten -> Üüüüüüüben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (6. November 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Und die meisten Mountainbiker wissen ebensowenig, warum sie unversehrt den Berg herunter kommen. Und das ist auch nicht nötig. Das Tun allein ist Erklärung und Befriedigung genug.



Wenn es denn nicht Ironie war, kann ich dem nicht ganz beipflichten. Man muss daraus keine Wissenschaft machen, aber grob verstehen, wie etwas funktiniert hilft neue Situationen besser einzuschätzen und sich nicht erst nach dem Einschlag zu fragen - Wieso?


----------



## Oldie-Paul (6. November 2014)

hulster schrieb:


> Wenn es denn nicht Ironie war, kann ich dem nicht ganz beipflichten. Man muss daraus keine Wissenschaft machen, aber grob verstehen, wie etwas funktiniert hilft neue Situationen besser einzuschätzen und sich nicht erst nach dem Einschlag zu fragen - Wieso?


Zugegeben, es war nicht ganz ironiefrei. Für den Rest findet sich die Erkenntnis schon bei Konfuzius.:

Der Mensch hat dreierlei Wege klug zu handeln: 
erstens durch Nachdenken, das ist der edelste,
zweitens durch Nachahmen, das ist der leichteste,
und drittens durch Erfahrung, das ist der bitterste.

Ach ja: wer klug fährt, kommt gut runter.


----------



## aju (6. November 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> ... (je höher die Front, desto weniger Überschlagsgefühl)
> ...


Das Gegenteil ist richtig! Wer es nicht glauben möchte, der probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Aber bitte nicht in "Kackhaltung", das verfälscht das Ergebnis


----------



## wozibo (7. November 2014)

Immer wieder nett zu sehen, wie schnell vermeitlich einfache Fragen zu - teilweise recht amüsanten - Grundsatzdiskussion mutieren, deren Ergebnis nicht unbedingt zur Lösung des geschilderten Problems beiträgt 

Natürlich sollte man immer möglichst gut ausbalanciert auf dem Bike stehen, damit beide Räder das jeweils mögliche Maximum an Traktion haben, aber 'Nasses Laub auf festem Untergrund' bietet nun einmal verdammt wenig Grip, und wenn dann wie beschrieben das ganze Rad auf einmal wegschmiert war die Position auf dem Rad vermutlich das geringste Problem.

Neben den Standardtips 'anderer Reifen', 'weniger Luftdruck' und 'kurzzeitig Bremse auf und durch' würde ich daher auch primär zu 'fahren, fahren, fahren' und 'langsam herantasten' raten, um ein besseres Gefühl für die noch mögliche Bremswirkung, geeignete Linienwahl sowie das Verhalten Deines Bikes in solchen Grenzbereichen zu bekommen.


----------



## Ptech (7. November 2014)

wozibo schrieb:


> Immer wieder nett zu sehen, wie schnell vermeitlich einfache Fragen zu - teilweise recht amüsanten - Grundsatzdiskussion mutieren, deren Ergebnis nicht unbedingt zur Lösung des geschilderten Problems beiträgt
> 
> Natürlich sollte man immer möglichst gut ausbalanciert auf dem Bike stehen, damit beide Räder das jeweils mögliche Maximum an Traktion haben, aber 'Nasses Laub auf festem Untergrund' bietet nun einmal verdammt wenig Grip, und wenn dann wie beschrieben das ganze Rad auf einmal wegschmiert war die Position auf dem Rad vermutlich das geringste Problem.
> 
> Neben den Standardtips 'anderer Reifen', 'weniger Luftdruck' und 'kurzzeitig Bremse auf und durch' würde ich daher auch primär zu 'fahren, fahren, fahren' und 'langsam herantasten' raten, um ein besseres Gefühl für die noch mögliche Bremswirkung, geeignete Linienwahl sowie das Verhalten Deines Bikes in solchen Grenzbereichen zu bekommen.



Richtig!! Wenn der eine Fahrer eine Stelle schafft und der andere nicht, dann liegt das meist nicht an irgendwelchen Reifen mit Mega-über-Grip oder geheimen Fahrtechniktricks, sondern am besseren "Auge"! Bessere Linie gefunden und die Situation ist schon eine ganz andere! Aber da hilft nur Erfahrung, um diesen Blick zu schulen. Erfahrung im Wortsinn!!


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist richtig! Wer es nicht glauben möchte, der probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Aber bitte nicht in "Kackhaltung", das verfälscht das Ergebnis



Ich weiß was du meinst. Das setzt aber voraus, dass man den Sattel enorm tief versenken kann oder sehr lange Arme hat, damit man hinter dem Sattel weit genug runter kommt.


----------



## jan84 (7. November 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Das Gegenteil ist richtig! Wer es nicht glauben möchte, der probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Aber bitte nicht in "Kackhaltung", das verfälscht das Ergebnis



Die tiefe Front funktioniert in dem Kontext meiner Erfahrung nach beim technischen fahren wesentlich besser als wenns darum geht möglichst schnell irgendwo runterzukommen. In letzterem Fall sehe ich durchaus ne Daseinsberechtigung und Vorteile bei ner höheren Front.


----------



## scylla (7. November 2014)

um nochmal kurz auf die grundlegende Fragestellung zu verweisen... 



redlion007 schrieb:


> "Öh, nicht schon wieder rauf, dann müssen wir das ja alles wieder runter!", höre ich mich auf Gruppenfahrten öfters sagen. Ernst gemeint.
> 
> Bis Anfang des Jahres galt für mich: wo ich grade noch im 1.Gang hochfahre, schiebe ich bergab. Hat sich ein wenig gebessert seit ich unsere Jugendgruppe mitbereue und mir bergab keine Blöße geben will... trotzdem habe ich immer Angst den Abflug zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MalcolmX (7. November 2014)

Also abgesehen von allem anderen ist das auch einfach keine vertrauensfördernde Reifenkombi...


----------



## Trailgurke (7. November 2014)

Meinst du jetzt meine beiden Highroller oder die Reifenkombi des Vorgängerposters?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (7. November 2014)

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Sicherheit meint er die Nobby Nix und Smart Sam Kombi  

@TE: Oberschenkel während des steilen bergab-fahrens an den Sattel zu stützen halte ich für bedenklich, da du dann alle Schläge aufs Hinterrad direkt in den Körper leitest, sprich das Gefühl und die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Überschlags noch verstärkst.


----------



## mischike (10. November 2014)

Bin heute wieder mal den alten Zwieselweg am Blomberg , Bad Tölz, runter gefahren. Der obere Teil ist ein sehr anspruchsvoller Singeltrail. Bei einer recht steilen Stelle mit dünnen Wurzeln habe ich angstgebremst da ich bei steilen Stellen und hohen Stufen immer ein mulmiges Gefühl habe. Fahre erst seit Sommer Mountenbike, ein HT. Blöderweise habe ich vorne zu stark gebremst, bzw. das VR blockiert. Das HR stieg und ich habe die VRbremse nicht losgelassen. Es kam wie es kommen musste, Überschlag. Klarer Fahrfehler meinerseits.  Wenn ich in der Stadt fahre laße ich oft das HR steigen und kann es auch sehr gut ausbalancieren.
Habe eine billige Suntour xcr Gabel mit 100 mm. Ich denke eine 120mm Reba Gabel mit einem etwas flacherem Winkel wird einiges bewirken was den Angstfaktor betrifft, oder?

 Da ich viel in der Stadt fahre habe ich den Conti Race King Performance 29 Zoll. Klar, für das Gelände eher suboptimal aber hat trotzdem sehr gut mit gehalten. Man muß halt viel ausbalancieren, macht auch Spaß. Der Überschlag wäre mir auch mit dem besten Geländereifen passiert.
Was mir im nachhinein leid tut, ich habe mich beim 2x nicht getraut die Stelle nochmal zu fahren sondern bin abgestiegen. Aber noch liegt kein Schnee auf 1200 Metern...


----------



## BergBua (10. November 2014)

mischike schrieb:


> Es kam wie es kommen musste, Überschlag. Klarer Fahrfehler meinerseits.



Ich glaube kaum das die andere Federgabel dir wirklich weiter hilft. Sieht dir nochmal Post  #'57 mit den beiden Links von #Mettwurst82 an. Das zu beachten und umzusetzen wird dir wahrscheinlich wesentlich mehr bringen.


----------

